# 50's hair pin curls? Help!



## shockn (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out how to do this and Im not having much luck online




Mainly smaller ones on the top part of the head and then maybe two big rolls at the back of the head? Anyone have a tutorial link or some first hand experience? Pleeeeease! I have a dress this would look great with hah

Im hoping someone knows what Im talking about cause I cant figure out attachments x.x Edit: Nope woot! Attachments worked yayy!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 8, 2006)

Those are really cool looking! I wish I knew how, but alas, I don't


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 8, 2006)

the frist and last are more of vitory rolls, there easy to do.Put rollers over the whole head. when ready take them out. back comb (tease) and roll that way like a cone. use hair spary for a neat finshe.


----------



## frazerti (Aug 11, 2006)

just roll it flat like lay the hair flat and roll or i used to put hair in ponytail spiral curl it first that way it will be easier to do it and then you would have a bun of pin curls don't forget the hair pins to hold in place


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 4, 2007)

wow, thats a really cute style. i've never seen it before


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, I don't know how to do that, but the style_ is _cute, I feel like it would look weird on me though.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 4, 2007)

its a cute style, but I dont know how to do It


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 5, 2007)

i acutally attempted at that, i just used bobby pins, a big round curling iron and lots of hair spray. i tried it once, what i can say is just go for it. get some pictures look at them attempt to copy it its like this, if it doesnt work, you could always take a shower.

on a random note, i miss my red hair.


----------



## monniej (Mar 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i acutally attempted at that, i just used bobby pins, a big round curling iron and lots of hair spray. i tried it once, what i can say is just go for it. get some pictures look at them attempt to copy it its like this, if it doesnt work, you could always take a shower.on a random note, i miss my red hair.

i love it! bold and beautiful!


----------

